# Mr. Tumnus bad name?



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

My daughter says Mr. Tumnus is a cliche goat name. Humph! How many of you think she is right? It's okay if she is. I just like the name and think its cute.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I personally think it is adorable, and while I know the reference, I haven't actually heard it used as a goat name 'til now! Name what you like!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

One of my 4hers last year had a wether named tumnus!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Looking at the pics of that actor that Google pulls up,,,, the goat should be insulted!

Bob


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I have gads and gads of goat friends and none of them have used it, I know a bunch of goats named "Pan", though. So at least around here it isn't cliché. I think it is cute, and wouldn't care even if it was cliché, lol.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I love that name for a goat! I might have to use that one....


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Never heard it used before but I think its great! I searched ADGA genetics (http://adgagenetics.org/PedigreeSearch.aspx) and there are some with that name but not too many in my opinion, but its your choice 

I would also check names that contain Billy...to give you a reference point


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think that's adorable!


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Great name! Use it, if you like it .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

shows what I know. After arkie's comment I realized it was a character so I looked it up.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I love it and I'm gonna use it!

Thanks All!

Oh, and MOgoatlady, Too true!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Great name! I was thinking of using movie characters when I finally get goats.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Erik_L said:


> Great name! I was thinking of using movie characters when I finally get goats.
> 
> Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


while Mr Tumnus was in a movie - that movie was based off a book (as most good movies are  ) The Chronicles of Narnia - The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe

Themes are cool as Erik is thinking of. If you decide to go with Tumnus you can name his kids after other Narnia characters


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it is a great name!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

my theme right now is NCIS. My boys sire had Tony in the name so he is DiNozzo (tony DiNozzo). I deviated with my doeling bella. Next doe is going to be Ziva and boy is going to be Gibbs.


----------

